# Better performance with changing I/O scheduler?



## AndroidON (Jan 29, 2012)

Touchpad's CM9 come with CFQ I/O scheduler in default.

I tried chaning it to DEADLINE and felt it is more smooth.

Even rendering time in stock browser seems to be more faster.

(You know the blurry rendering when you scroll fast.)

Yeah, I know it can be a placebo, but there are some documents that saying cfq scheduler does not fit for flash-based storage.

So you can use either NOOP or DEADLINE scheduler.

(I prefer DEADLINE....)

You can change scheduler by downloading a simple app.

Steps.

1. Download 'System tuner' from market.
2. Press the 'SD' button.
3. Change I/O scheduler to 'NOOP' or 'DEADLINE'.
(You can change 'Cache size' to 2048 which will boost your SD r/w speed.)
4. Press the 'Boot setting' button and set 'Re-apply SD tweak' option to 'init.d script'.
5. Reboot.

Test it and tell me what you feel.


----------

